# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Besplatni pregled dječjih autosjedalica_24.03.07_Zg

## Nika

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica ovaj vikend u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.

Pregled će se održati u subotu, 24.03.2007.  od 10 do 13 sati na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a
u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).



Vidimo se! :D

----------


## pituljica

Nika, *ovaj* vikend ili drugi vikend?
Pretpostavljam da je ipak drugi vikend i da je datum dobar, moramo doci s nasim Tobijem pa nam je vazno.

----------


## srecica

> Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica ovaj vikend u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
> 
> Pregled će se održati u subotu, *24.03.2007.*  od 10 do 13 sati na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a
> u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).
> 
> 
> 
> Vidimo se!


Iduci vikend je u pitanju   :Grin:

----------


## nanov

oče se dobiti naljepnice????

----------


## Inesica

> oče se dobiti naljepnice????


hoće :D

----------


## nanov

znaći stigle naljepnice???   :D  juuuupi!!!

pošto imamo novi autek očemo i na njemu imat naljepnicu!! zakon!!

viidmo se u subotu!!

----------


## apricot

otkud su stigle?

----------


## Nika

khm, khm mislim da se inesica zeznula, jer naljepnica nema koliko ja znam

----------


## nanov

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nanov

a možda se do subote pojave od nekud...  :Laughing:

----------


## Inesica

ljudi sorry na širenju dezinformacija

padam s marsa  :Embarassed:  

bila sam sigurna da ih ima

----------


## nanov

ma najvažnije da mi vi tate mate od sjedalica pogledate sjedalicu..a naljepnica... 
meni je veselo kad vidim nekog da je roda, pa bi da se i meni vidi da sam roda!!  :D    some other time!!

----------


## nanov

ma najvažnije da mi vi tate mate od sjedalica pogledate sjedalicu..a naljepnica... 
meni je veselo kad vidim nekog da je roda, pa bi da se i meni vidi da sam roda!!  :D    some other time!!

----------


## nanov

ma najvažnije da mi vi tate mate od sjedalica pogledate sjedalicu..a naljepnica... 
meni je veselo kad vidim nekog da je roda, pa bi da se i meni vidi da sam roda!!  :D    some other time!!

----------


## nanov

sorač... nznam kaj se desilo    :Embarassed:

----------


## Nika

nanov, dobit ces ju u subotu :D 
nasli jednu malu hrpu.

----------


## leonisa

danas sam se sokirala kad sam pogledala Leu u sjedalici, skoro je u ravnini s vrhom, pa sam poludila....od koliko ste tamo, htjela bi da je netko strucan pogleda i veli jel se mozemo jos vozati u njoj ili ne, a u subotu slavimo rockas sa obitelji :/

----------


## Nika

uvijek dodjemo ranije  :Smile:

----------


## nanov

nika mojoj sreći nema kraja   :D

----------


## nanov

samo jedno pitanje...s obzirom na ružno vrijeme vani i kao neku kišu..da li će se ipak održat pregled AS?

----------


## Ancica

Naravno! Po kisi i oluji ako treba  :Smile:

----------


## nanov

:D onda kidam naljevo!!!

----------


## Leta

Razmišljala sam da podignem topic "oda rodama" koji sam otvorila nakon rasprodaje prošle godine, al sad ću vas nahvaliti ovdje   :Grin:  
Draga Ancice, evo nakon svih gnjavatorskih poruka - konačno ZNAM da nam je AS ok  :D  Hvalatihvalatihvalati na svim savjetima! Spasila si nas od još jednog kupovanja na rate.
I hvala dečkima koji su danas MMu sve objasnili, provjerili, zategnuli...
Čim stane kiša, odo ja u obilaske koje odgađam mjesecima zbog panike oko AS. 
RODE  :Naklon:   :Heart:

----------


## Ancica

Leta   :Heart:  

Cula sam da je bilo veselo - smrzotina koja svejedno nije obeshrabrila roditelje od vise od 30 djece da provjere njihove sjedalice.

Pridruzujem se odi cijeloj ekipi koja je uspjesno odradila jos jedan pregled i omogucila sigurniju voznju vise od 30 malisana. Nadam se da se sad griju doma pod toplim pokrivacima i uz toplu cokoladu jer su to definitivno zasluzili   :Heart:

----------

Bravo odgovornima za današnji pregled AS, osobno sam se uvjerio u ljubaznost i stručnost cijele kišne ekipe. Stvarno ste nam pomogli i vaš današnji posao bio je za čistu peticu.
Iskreno hvala još jednom, 

Jan, Leta i Ljeto

----------


## Nika

Leta, Ljeto  :Heart:  

Pregled je bio odličan, veliki odaziv i pune ruke posla nas čine veselim.

Ne znam kako da vam opišem taj osjećaj  :Heart:  

Nanov, nadam se da ste bili i dobili naljku  :Wink:

----------


## nanov

bili, pregledali se, riješili nejasnoće i naravno dobili naljepnicu!!  :D 

hvala Davoru (ako sam fulala ima, ispričavam se!) na strpljivosti i sori kaj mu je s mog kišobrana kapalo po leđima!!    :Heart:  

ja fakat neznam kak drugi roditelji mogu živjet bez vas!! RODE in my   :Heart:  !

----------


## Inesica

Leta, Ljeto, Nanov i ostalim mamama, tatama, bakama i dedama, otprilike njih 30tak veliko  :Heart:  sto ste nam dosli na pregled. i po takvom vremenu.

Nanov, od muske ekipe bili su Perica, Inoslav i dadycool (nas novi naucnik)   :Wink:  .

ja te uopce neznam  :Embarassed:  iako sam bila pa ti nemogu pomoc u raspoznavanju.

smo nas dvije pricale? ja sam ti bila ona sa curkom u marami

----------


## nanov

inesica vidjela sam te... nismo pričale al sam te vidla....
ja sam bila ona sa opel astrom, kratka kosa, očale i moja curka je bila samnom... kišobran ko medo sa uhima...  čim sam dobila naljepnicu, sam brzo pobegla    :Laughing:  

a kaj se tiče pomagatelja..neznam od kud meni davor!!!!   :Laughing:   al s tim dragim čovjekom je bio i taj  naučnik....

sama sebi rikavam od smijeha!!

----------


## Inesica

aha sjecam se astre (pazila ja da nema preko reda) i djeteta koje se sece sa kisobranom  :Kiss:  

mislim da ti si pricala sa Inoslavom + dadycool

----------


## nanov

inoslav?? davor??? slično je!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## daddycool

> Nanov, od muske ekipe bili su Perica, Inoslav i dadycool (nas novi naucnik)   .


šegrt   :Grin:  

a inoslav je moj novi idol

----------


## Inesica

> šegrt


e pa našegrtovat ćeš se ti  :Grin:

----------


## Leta

A mi ćemo se pobrinuti da šegrt što prije odvali praksu  
Svaku novu sjedalicu njemu u ruke...  :Grin:

----------

